# Musik in TS3 einspielen ohne Stereomix oder SoKa?



## Der Maniac (17. November 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich stelle mir grade die Frage, wie es möglich ist im Teamspeak das einzuspielen was ich höre, ohne dafür eine Soundkarte zu verwenden! Also kein Stereomix oder "Was Sie hören" ala Creative!

Bei TS3 kann man ja sogut wie alle Aufnahmequellen auswählen, nur leider gibt es halt keine, um den Sound, den mein G930 wiedergibt, abzugreifen!
Ich habe hier die Software "Virtual Audio Cable", mit der man, wie der Name vermuten lässt, virtuelle Anschlüsse erstellen kann, nur hab ich absolut keinen Plan wie ich das alles einstellen muss?!

Ziel ist es eigentlich mehr oder weniger den Sound ausm Windows Media Player (und allem anderen was Ton von sich gibt) durch die Software durchzuschleifen und dann in TS3 einzuspielen, aber so das ich das auch noch höre!

Hat da irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht, bzw. kennt andere Software mit der das gleichwertig funktioniert ohne großartige Installationen und kilometerlange Einstellungsmarathons?

Der Maniac


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

Kannst Du bei Teamspeak nicht das G930 irgendwie auswählen, also nciht nur fürs Mic? Hat der Treiber vom Headset ein Reglermneü, bei dem Du auch mehrere Dinge getrennt einstellen kannst?


----------



## Der Maniac (17. November 2011)

Nein, keine diese Möglichkeiten gibt es... TS erkennt nur das Mikro und im Treiber gibt es die Funktion leider auch nicht... 

Es gab mal noch ein Programm mit dem man den Sound im Rechner umleiten konnte, mir fällt der Name grade aber nicht ein >_< 

Noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## sipsap (17. November 2011)

Ts³Musik Bot erstellen (Tutorial) German - YouTube

ich denke du meinst sowas oder?


----------



## kero81 (17. November 2011)

Kannste mit Virtual Audio Cable realisieren... Ganz easy.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. November 2011)

@ sisap: Ja sowas in der Art meine ich, nur das halt auch Sounds aus Youtube mal "eben" kurz eingespielt werden sollen!

@ kero: Ja klasse, das bringt mir viel diese Aussage! und _*Wie*_ mache ich das ganze?


----------

